# We finally picked our cockatiel!



## ChorneTheFirstborn (Aug 9, 2017)

His name is Tybalt. ( or Branwen, we're not sure yet.) 
We went to our local breeder today and they had three babies for us to pick from. We've had one reserved since October, but I wanted to wait before I picked which one we got. 
Baby one, a grey, bolted immediately and flew onto a shelf. 
Baby two, a lutino, stayed for a while, decided he disliked me, and flew back into his nest. 
Baby 3, another lutino, stayed. 
He bit me at first until I figured out where he liked his scritches and then he had me pet him until he dozed off. 
Definitely the one.
He's a bit assertive but sooooo sweet. His birthday is December 30, 2017, right before New Years.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on your pretty new baby!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember how excited you were waiting to get him. Have fun with your new bird!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats! He's gorgeous


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new cockatiel*

Congrats! I wish you many happy years together! Enjoy your new little friend! He is a cutie!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Congratulation, what a beautiful baby. I'm sure you will get along great!


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,
I do like your new bird.
He is the same colour as my bird, Matey. That is a really good sign that the new bird is relaxed enough around you to doze off as you pet him.He has trust and confidence in you at this early stage.

Assertiveness is a good trait which makes them impish and lovable. Possibly due to assertiveness, the bird will be an incredible stickybeak.You will either love it or hate that.

Example -the bird rides around on your shoulder- you go to wash your hands- in a flash, the bird is running down your arm and investigating the water from the tap or the soap.

It takes some thinking ahead to what situations you may take your bird in to. 
For instance, our kitchen is a no-go area when cooking is being done. 

The potential is too great for the lil nosy parker to be harmed by hot or sharp things. My wife had been dicing parsley and I walked in with Matey on my shoulder.
In an instant, he had flown over and was trying to steal a piece of parsley while my wife, Chris was slicing and dicing it. 

She got such a fright she screamed at the thought of nearly cutting him. Someone in the cockatiel fraternity described them as 2-year-olds that fly.That is truly what they are like.

Also, you will find out they love to chew.If you have anything that you don't want the dickens chewed out of, you will need to hide it out of sight.

Other than that enjoy your little-feathered buddy.

Best wishes and congratulations on your new little friend.

Ozteil


----------



## ChorneTheFirstborn (Aug 9, 2017)

We brought him home yesterday.
There was a cockatiel nightime freakout in the bird shop and this little guy got banged up.
The store owners held him for an extra week to see how he recuperated and we brought him home. 
He was the last baby to go.
Anyway, he came home yesterday. He was NOT a happy bird. Constantly hissing, spreading his wings, flying off my hand onto the floor, and generally being very moody and unhappy. He’s eating and chewing toys, though, so I think he’s good for the time being.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He’s in a very new and different situation right now. It can be pretty sure frightening for new birds, especially since he has been through a night fright right before. I’d say just give him some time to adjust and offer lots of millet. The way through a bird’s heart is food.


----------



## ChorneTheFirstborn (Aug 9, 2017)

He's calmed down. I took your advice and gave him some millet.
It's funny, he doesn't quite know how to eat it. He kept trying to climb on it and eat and the same time and kept falling off. 
He also seems to be far more into chewing the stems than eating the actual millet.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Very nice


----------

